# Another freezing question



## brian moore (Feb 28, 2013)

I just found out about a family reunion 4th of July week and was ask if I could bring one of my hams. I currently have my last ham in brine and will be done at the end of the week. Ham is around 25lbs and been in brine for 30 days when finished. Questions are as follows.

1. Can a frozen ham last that long?

2. If so, should i freeze it right out of the brine or smoke then freeze.

Any info or suggestions appreciated!

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## squirrel (Feb 28, 2013)

Personally, I would smoke it first then freeze. I don't know about ham, but I brined a large pork loin once and couldn't get around to smoking it so froze it for a few weeks and after I smoked it, the texture was off a bit. I'm sure some of the more experienced "hams" will weigh in. Can you vacuum pack one that big? Or maybe smoke and slice, then vacuum pack. If that's the case it will last until July without any problems.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not a fan of Fully Cooked Smoked Hams that have been frozen, the texture does not seem as nice. Considering it is not uncommon to freeze raw Corned Beef only to be defrosted and made into Pastrami through out the year, I see no reason a Cured but Raw Ham could not be frozen and Smoked/Cooked the first week of July. Five months is not a long time to keep meat frozen. Take it out of the brine and rise well, dry it, wrap it well and freeze it, preferably on an empty shelf with plenty of circulation. The faster it freezes the better the final texture will be...JJ


----------



## brian moore (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I will freeze it out of the brine. Guess I will know if it works out ok in July.


----------



## brian moore (Aug 13, 2013)

Just a quick update. The ham froze fine right out of the brine. Thawed , smoked July third and finished in oven at reunion. The ham was not mushy and was liked by everyone. Thanks again.


----------

